# Late af/bfp anyone??



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi all 

I'm trying to find some answers as to why my af is so late. Thanks to Clomid, I regulated to between 29d-35d. Even my one cycle break back in March was 35d. I finished my 6th and final round last cycle.. I would have expected this cycle to be around about the same [between 29d-35d] but I'm CD42 and af still hasn't shown up. Been having signs of her impending arrival for about 10 days, but no bleed.

I started having preg symps at af time whilst on Clomid [how depressing] and this Clomid-free cycle has been the worst yet. Heavy/sore bbs, tiredness, moodswings, strong sense of smell, light headedness [almost fainted at the cinema night before last] increased cm, lower back ache on and off, using the loo a LOT for both reasons, hot flushes, bursts of nausea and just this general feeling of lethargy/unwell. I've lost count of how many times I thought af had arrived.. I run to the loo as I find myself suddenly [tmi>>] so damp down there, but it's cm.

Obviously I'm hoping it's a BFP miracle, but I'm not getting my hopes up. I have all of my drugs in the fridge, ready to start IVF.. but I can't start it until af arrives. I'm so so frustrated. I've always been irregular, but this is the longest cycle I've had in a very long time.

Anyone in here had long cycles like this and if so, did you find out why? Anyone had their BFP as late as CD40+?

I've posted this in a couple of differet threads, so apologies if you're reading it a second time.

Thanks,
Laura Xx


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

hi Laura

I seem to be going through exactly the same as you, with quite a few of the same symptoms, its driving me nuts as each day I think AF is going to arrive and it doesn't.  I'm now cd43 and have done several tests all unfortunately  , this is soooo cruel as most of the symptoms are the same as early pregnancy so in my heart I keep hoping like you that maybe there is a possibility that we could get our much wanted  .

During the many courses of clomid my cycle got back on a reasonably regular cycle and it has stayed that way, the only thing i can put it down too is that I had my HSG 3 Aug (all came back clear) and I haven't had AF yet!!!! I have posted on another thread to see if anyone has had delayed AF after HSG, but as yet no one has replied.

Let me know how you get on hun, will send you some           . Typical when you're waiting for her to arrive to start treatment she doesn't and when you don't want her she arrives with avengence, good luck with the IVF (hopefully you may not need it)
Take care love sue xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for your post, *Sue*.. much appreciated  While it's not 'good' to know I'm not the only one who is suffering this, it is 'good' at the same time, as I know I'm not the only one going bananas 

I had a HSG last June by the way.. it didn't delay my af, though obviously everyone is different, so it could very well be the reason for your late af. Hope it isn't!  I haven't read of anyone else having that happen though, but like I said, you never know. With me, it could be the stress of my impending IVF though I have been far more stressed in my life than this and it hasn't affected my af.

Grrrrr.. it's driving me bonkers. I wouldn't mind so much.. I would take the BFN's and accept them completely.. if it wasn't for all the symps. Our bodies are cruel to us sometimes aren't they.. 

Oh well.. only time will tell. Thanks for the      .... sending some right back to you 

Laura Xx ps - keep me posted how you get on.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

SF ~ If AF hasn't arrived over this weekend I would contact the clinic who might do bloods etc to try and work out what is going on hun   It's understandable for AF to be delayed for a little while from coming off clomid or 'stressed' about moving onto IVF, but I think it has gone beyond that now


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, *Shelle*  You've made my mind up for me.

I was reluctant to call clinic.. I'll come here and ask a million questions [and panic] but I don't like to make a fuss with doctors and so on. The af pains etc I've been having on and off.. barely any today - in fact I've had more energy today than I've had since Wednesday - but still ridiculously sore/heavy bbs, moody, teary and lots of cm. I've even started reading about phantom pregnancy! as I know I'm not preg.. a test would have showed way before now.

I'm beginning to just feel 'ill'.. like something I can't put my finger on sort of thing but it's all af related at the samer time 
I've just had a gutful to be honest.

Thanks for the post .. much appreciated  [ hope you're well  ]


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Laura

After some awful cramps today the old   has finally shown up tonight in full flow.  I feel relieved really as at least I can stop my mind working in overdrive that maybe I could be pregnant even if the test says not, at least now I know for sure.  Your so right our bodies are cruel at times and I so convinced myself that this time I was pregnant.  You'd think after 3 years of   I would not be so obssessed with it, but I can't help it  .  

i think shelle is right maybe you should contact the clinic and just run it by them, theyll do bloods. I know where you're coming from when you say you've had a gut full hun, it is hard to keep up the PMA when your body plays these tricks on you, this journey has made me think I'm loosing my marbles on numerous occasions , it sure does mess with you physically and emotionally.  Guess what we've got to focus on (and I know we will get the   thinking going again) is your IVF and my IUI, we will get there. Hope you start to feel a bit better and get the answers you need, keep me posted  , just to top you up                  
love suexxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh *Sue*.. relief at last!  It's not a BFP, but at least you have closure. Right now I really don't have a preference, I feel that crap.

I know exactly what you mean about the BFN's and the not learning over the years.. it's inbuilt I think, to not give up hope. No af means there is always - if a very slim chance - that it might be a BFP. We just never learn when to give in 

Hope the cramps aren't too bad, babe.. get yourself tucked up with a hot water botty and either a large glass of wine or a cuppa hot chocolate with sprinkles << my preference 

Thanks for your posts today, Sue.. they've helped me. Keep me posted on your IUI


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi sf...well ive had to reply because this funny old thing has happend to me to       and surprisingly af did show up after 5 months     i always put it down to the pcos...it tends to never go away...    i hope you dont have to wait that long tho(5 months) is a long time   or hopefully its a bfp cu xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

5 MONTHS?!  I would have gone right off my rocker by then, *CU*! I have PCO on one ovary.. clinic didn't make a big fuss about it and said it can come and go.. the cysts were tiny etc, so I don't know if maybe it's worsened or not?? I'm calling clinic today anyway.. if af hasn't shown up by the 10th Sept I have to rebook all of my start dates for IVF.

I feel exhausted.. my body/mind just needs a rest.. [I've also had a titful of complaining and whinging all the time, too] so maybe them putting my IVF back a month or so might end up being a blessing.

How are you anyway, CU? You doing ok? Hope so


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

AF...never shows her face when you need her to   
maybe your body is saying it needs a break....     from the clomid before the ivf...i should think your mind does....opps not forgetting dh    .....im ok just waiting now for appointmant with new clinic now on 30th september at barts london....
not long a !!!!to be honest ivf is probley better than clomid i dont think it has the mad se's....well not as meny anyway 
i think my af only showed up because ive started to diet and eat better and it was only a weeks worth....i guess thats wot my body needed.hope you get somewear today with the phonecall and bloods     cu xxxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

*CU*.. Oh DH and I both definitely need a break from ttc.. 6 years is a long time to be doing this, but then I think there are always those worse off than us, people who have been trying and struggling for much longer.. and they never give up, so I'll be damned if we will  As for the crazy Clomid se.. I don't think there's any other drug out there that turns you as loopy as Clomid! 

Anyways, af showed up for me today.  and  at the same time. At least I have closure now and I can move on.. but OMG she's horrendous. The pain is only just bearable. Why does it have to hurt so much?? 
Oh and don't forget to keep me updated re your appt at the end of the month, CU 

*Sue*.. Hope the cramping has calmed down for you


----------



## stavie (Jun 15, 2009)

SF - I totally understand why its is a   and   scenario. Mother nature has really gone to town on you this month. BUT - this could be it for you, its great that you can now start your IVF (as long as you feel up to it). So im sending you lots of   &  .
Keep  us informed !!!
Stavie xxx


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Laura

Glad AF finally showed (I wish both our AF's hadn't turned up really, cos we know what that would have meant, don't we ) but since we were both waiting for the   to arrive and it was driving us nuts I guess its a good thing really.
How the cramps doing, I had them for 2 days and was very heavy, hope your is not horrendous.  How are you felling hun?

today I've stopped and am now getting pysched up for the next round of trying, I'm determined to keep away from the OPK, no news on review date for IUI, its so frustrating.

Have you started on the drugs for IVF yet, will send you some more        
take care hun
love suexxxxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

*Stavie*.. you're a darlin for posting. Thanks  Yep I've had a hell of a month [crown cracked yesterday, too.. it then fell out and took a chunk of my tooth with it - I am PETRIFIED of the Dentist as it is.. REALLY dodn't need that, but there ya go - $hit happens  ] The Dentist was lovely, can't fault him.. but tooth is mighty sore right now  Anyhoo.. I'm waffling.. just wanted to say thanks loads for the support  I am oh so ready for IVF.. bring it on!!!!!  Good luck with the Clomid, babe.. keep me up to date with how it goes, ok? 

*Sue*.. It is very frustrating having to wait for appts and tx plans etc, I know. It feels as though time is standing still and so also it's being wasted. BUT you know, when tx finally gets going, it flippin flies by!  Looking back, I wish that inbetween finishing Clomid and waiting for af to arrive [so I could start my pills for IVF] I had gone out more with the girls.. indulged more in my fave foods/drinks.. had lazy days off work hanging about up the countryside with DH and a good book.. and just generally done 'stuff' I can't do while on tx and/or preg. You never know, your IUI could be 'it' and suddenly you find that there are so many things you can't do anymore.. so I say get out there are do 'em while you can!!!!   Hope af has eased up for you now 

Oh and yep, I've started my pills.. DR scan booked for 12th Oct and as long as everything has gone to plan, I start my stimming injections right afterward and then [again, as long as everything goes to plan] EC is provisionally booked for w/c 26th Oct [so fingers crossed!!]  

Right.. off to have a cuppa.. keep in touch, ladies!


----------

